# Orangina Furry Commercial



## RouShu_wolf (Apr 22, 2008)

My friend just found this and sent it to me.
Some innuendo, though it is a commercial, so it's not too bad.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHA9Ig7HOGA&NR=1


----------



## Aden (Apr 22, 2008)

Been done to death, use search function.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Apr 22, 2008)

oh yea I saw this a while ago. 

Certainly looks furry to me.


----------



## Azure (Apr 23, 2008)

Old stuff, but still neat.


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Apr 23, 2008)

I have this commercial in HD ;p


----------



## Azure (Apr 23, 2008)

Wrong Thread.


----------



## Kitch (Apr 26, 2008)

Hybrid Project Alpha said:


> I have this commercial in HD ;p


Without proof, it didn't happen.


----------



## Azure (Apr 27, 2008)

proofage here.  http://motionographermedia.com/psyop/orangina_h264.mov  enjoy.


----------

